# Any Members With a Grizzly G0705 Mill/Drill?



## Tim (Feb 10, 2013)

This is my first piece of heavy equipment having graduated from a Unimat DB2 unit that I've used for several projects.  I'm hoping I've made the right choice with this unit as It has most of the features I wanted in the price range I could afford.   I was really wanting the G0722 but, at twice the cost I just couldn't justify it.


Anyway, I still need to set her up and break it in.



Anyone have any comments on this unit or advice?


Regards


Tim


----------

